# 1955 IH 300 Utility



## Rodsih300 (Apr 4, 2014)

Does anyone have a supplier for all the the big emblems on the 300? I can't find these: INTERNATIONAL, TORQUE AMPLIFIER, or UTILITY. I am more than willing to go with decals, but I cannot find them either. 

I have one INTERNATIONAL and one TORQUE AMPLIFIER and two 300's; but none of them have the studs (pins) still attached. They came off with the clips. Is there a way to put new pins on?


----------



## segretonome (Aug 13, 2012)

I might be able to help. You are welcome to call anytime. 
Bob 214-809-9000


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

If you don't find any, try Steiner Tractor Parts. I remember seeing some of those emblems in their catalog. http://www.steinertractor.com


----------

